# What is causing black leaves?!



## swamprad (May 24, 2008)

About a month ago, I started noticing blackening of the leaves of my phrags. Mostly on the tips, but not always. I have repotted since then (most into semi-hydro from cropking, but a couple into a bark mix) and the problem persists with several black areas spotted since repotting. I know that accumulation of salts/overfertilizing causes black leaf tips on phrags, but I worry about a more sinister reason, i.e. bacteria or fungus.

Does this look like typical salt accumulation/overfertilizing or something else?







This tiny emerging leaf is all black!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2008)

I think this is common on Phrags that get too dry between waterings. I have it on some as well

Rick H


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2008)

Yep, maybe too dry, maybe salt accumulation. Maybe the cause of both. Connected.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> I think this is common on Phrags that get too dry between waterings. I have it on some as well
> 
> Rick H



It's a very common occurrence in my plants too (leaf tips) not so much new leafs. It seems like I can't keep enough water to these guys, and I use RO water for most of their irrigation. Most are in trays that I try to keep filled, but sometimes I mess them in the hotter times.


----------



## Candace (May 24, 2008)

Yup, I've let my phrags get way too dry this year and i'm seeing a lot of this.


----------



## Pete (May 24, 2008)

granted i live in hawaii, but i can water my phrags every single day here for the most part..


----------



## Paul (May 25, 2008)

Hello, I also think that it was too dry some days. I have had the same thing on my caudatum that dried too much for a few days. I'm growing it into living sphagnum moss so as long as sphagnum is still alive it can't be over-fertilizing.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2008)

Top photo: salt accumulation. Flush w/ purer water. Bottom photo: crown rot from fungus/water in crown/ not enough air circulation. Treat the bottom w/ anti-fungal [Dragon's Blood, cinnamon, etc.] and don't water in crown for a while.


----------



## Jim Toomey (May 31, 2008)

Agree on both,
RO yes, it is best for phrags...
...How about no water in the crown at all and add a fan or up the speed of the fans.


----------



## swamprad (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your comments. My water here in Memphis is supposed to be very good -- everyone grows their phrags very nicely without having to use RO water. So I am blaming (mostly) lack of water, and am watering them copiously as they adjust to semi-hydro, and sprinkling cinnamon willy-nilly...


----------



## Candace (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think the cinnamon is going to do much for you as it's mainly used for rot. You don't have rot. I took a look at my phrags today and I've been a bad momma. They're screaming at me to hurry up and get the new ebb and flo set-up for them. I'm just not able to keep up with their watering needs this time of year, and it shows. :< You are not alone.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Candace said:


> I don't think the cinnamon is going to do much for you as it's mainly used for rot. You don't have rot.


What would you do for the leaves in the crown in the 2nd photo? 
BTW, I read the rest of your post. Don't make me come out there! :viking:


----------



## swamprad (Jun 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What would you do for the leaves in the crown in the 2nd photo?



In the past few days, that black leaf has grown out a bit, and I see that only the tip is black; there is green lower down, so it presumably is just a blackened leaf tip, not the dreaded rot. 

I am watering the heck out of these guys lately, trying to help them make the transition to semi-hydro. The outside humidity should help some, too.


----------

